# Proteus y circuitos RC



## TyrellWellick (Sep 3, 2016)

Qué tal gente?
Hace unas horas que estoy empezando a utilizar el software de PROTEUS para simular circuitos sencillos y verificar el comportamiento de los mismos a través de la herramienta del osciloscopio.
Sucede que estoy tratando de graficar simultáneamente la tensión en el condensador y en la resistencia, pero no lo logro, ya que al conectar el osciloscopio en la forma que muestra la imagen me está dejando ver la tensión en el condensador y en la fuente, que no es lo que necesito. He tratado de investigar cómo conectar correctamente esta herramienta pero no doy con la forma, y por eso me decidí a preguntar por aquí, estoy seguro de que es una duda de principiante, pero les agradecería mucho si me pudieran ayudar.


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 3, 2016)

Prácticamente es un filtro pasa baja con una frecuencia de corte de 1.59kHz, y lo que estás midiendo es la frecuencia de entrada (proveniente del generador de señales) y la salida filtrada. Cualquier frecuencia mayor a la de corte no será mostrada.


----------



## TyrellWellick (Sep 3, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Prácticamente es un filtro pasa baja con una frecuencia de corte de 1.59kHz, y lo que estás midiendo es la frecuencia de entrada (proveniente del generador de señales) y la salida filtrada. Cualquier frecuencia mayor a la de corte no será mostrada.


De hecho hace un par de días logré con ayuda de un osciloscopio analógico leer la tensión de la resistencia y del condensador simultáneamente. Sin embargo, todavía debo hacer la medición X-Y y como no tengo ni el osciloscopio ni el circuito real a la mano, estoy un poco estancado.


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 3, 2016)

Para este caso, cuando voy a analizar circuitos RLC, utilizó el MULTISIM. Tiene más instrumentos y es más didáctico, es mi opinión claro. Ahí tutoriales escritos y en videos, solo consta buscarlos. Desearía ayudarte más pero el Proteus solo lo utilizo para simular microcontroladores y crear PCB's. Si te animas a instalar el MULTISIM utiliza la versión 12 o superior.


----------



## pilm (Sep 3, 2016)

Hola @TyrellWellick. Se puede hacer como en la imagen adjunta.



  El voltaje sobre el capacitor se muestra en el canal A. Para el voltaje sobre la resistencia utilice el canal C, restándole el voltaje sobre el capacitor; para ello, en C activé el botón “C+D” y en el canal D activé el botón “Invert”.


  Si bien de esta manera se logran visualizar los voltajes tal como lo necesitas, sería mas fácil y practico mediante una gráfica análoga (icono Graph Mode de la barra lateral izquierda).


  Utilice para la prueba una señal de 10Vp a 1KHz.


----------



## yorsk2004 (Sep 4, 2016)

Yo usaría un análisis con la función ANALOGUE y los marcadores PROBE.


----------

